# NEED HELP, Sulfadimethoxine Dosage



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a doe that might be going through Cocci. I don't have time to put up symptoms, sorry, but she's had it quite a few times and yes we are trying to figure out some way to stop it. So I do know the symptoms

My mom bought Sulfadimethoxine, here is the package http://images.ddccdn.com/pro/images/f664ce25-7514-4618-9304-009274691a9c/pouch.jpg
It isn't the 40% sadly, and it doesn't have a section for goats. I don't think Fiasco Farms has a dosage for this. Please help me with a dosage urgently. It's all I have. She may just be dehydrated so Please answer while I go make some Electrolytes and give them to her, thank you! I'll be back on shortly to read any answers.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/SP/MG/Documents/SLIDES/Coccidiosis.pdf

Go to the link for the amount/dosage.

DonnaBelle.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

What does the 12.5% for drinking water mean????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A powder that is mixed into water.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I know, I said I don't have the Sulfadimethoxine 12.5% or 40% I got regular. I showed the packet's exact picture in my question. Sorry if for some weird reason I come off mean, please don't think I'm being mean, today has been an off day, and I am just worried about her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you mixed up the whole packet into 1 gallon of water, it would make a 12.5% solution if I am reading it correctly.

But on day 1 you want to do the 25% which would be a whole packet into 1/2 a gallon of water. 

I have never used this so not sure on how much to give. You really want to drench her with it.

It says 20 oz will take care of a 600 lb cow for initial dose so that would be 3.33 oz per 100 lbs.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay a few questions for you... Approximately how much does your doe weigh? Do you want to drench just her, or put it in her water for her and treat the others to? (I'm assuming you may have others) I would need to know this before I can figure out dosages..


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

It is one doe who is separated from the others. If drench is the word I am thinking of (Orally givin forcefully, in long words) I want a drench as she won't drink. She weighs about 75 lbs.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, I would give 12.5 mgs in 2 cups of water to drench.... I would put it with the electrolyte mix, and drench at least 2 cups... Yes drench is with a syringe forcefully... Electrolyte mix is because she isn't drinking... Then I would do 6mgs for the next 4 days in 1 cup of water/electrolyte mix... But I honestly would drench electrolyte mix at least 2-3 times a day until she's drinking... 

I think taking a sample to the vet would be wise... The only reason I say this a lot if symptoms override each other, and it might not be cocci... That is a suggestion... I'm hoping you are on the right track...


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

We are gonna try to get a fecal soon, tomorrow at most. We are praying she makes it through the night. We've had some advice from a friend and have gotten a whole lot of different stuff in her from regular Di-Methox to Probiotics to Electrolytes to high top wormer, and something else I can't remember. She is still sick. I'll keep yall posted..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, please keep us posted.. Praying she makes it....


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

She made it through the night! Sorry I didn't update sooner, it was busy busy busy yesterday going around town for school supplies and such. 

So, yesterday I woke up to her still alive. Basically the same. It was like the prayers worked, but they pulled her through without any help. I was scared nothing had worked. So we took an older (about 3 week old) fecal to the vet to get it tested. The fecal had been taken just after she felt better from doing this before. He says that there wasn't a trace of Coccidia in it, BUT, she was mega over loaded with worm eggs (his exact words) with over 5000 eggs in the fecal. He looked her over too, as he asked us to bring her up there for him to see if he could spot anything different, and he checked her out. The ironic thing? She started feeling better AT the vet, trying to eat any bush she walked by. He gave her an iron shot because she looked a little anemic, and we brought her home.

She is eating normally this morning. We are going to do another fecal in 10 days to see if the wormer we used to bring her back is helping, or not. He's gonna help work with us on getting her back on track and fatter again (I was JUST getting her ribs to stop showing, and now she looks horrible again, man, she needs a break). And, if any of yall know me from previous posts, I HAVE weaned her babies FINALLY and they are eating on their own, so she won't have to worry about them nursing anymore. 

I gave all the detail I could. Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad she's doing better Praying she makes a full recovery...


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Doing a lot better! We think we've helped her out. Now that her babies are weaned she is making milk for us again. Should we not drink it though?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would find out the withdraw on the med you used. Glad she is doing better.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't look at the Di-Methox I used on her (It was from a friend) but it was a 20 gallon jug with a big label "Di-Methox". I'll check the wormer they gave us.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, she went into it again today. Diarrhea, hurting (obvious by being arched up) but EXTREMELY alert, and no loss of energy (She ran a lap around the yard trying to get away from me). She doesn't seem dehydrated. I gave her a type of "Goat Pepto" which is supposed to help with diarrhea and gave her some electrolytes and rinsed her down in cool water since it is hot outside (she actually doesn't mind being rinsed down). We are gonna get a fecal on her within the day to give to the vet to see whats up.

Something I DID notice, BOTH times she went haywire, she was BURSTING with milk (hypothetically speaking). She ate her fill this morning, so it couldn't have been long ago she got sick (she won't eat before or during being sick) so she probably started feeling bad around 12 o'clock. What ELSE could be up? 

The vet says the worms that were present in her were called Haemonchus worms.


----------

